# Delaware SP possible coyote encounter



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

I was rabbit hunting at Delaware on Saturday with my dog Brutus and a fellow that is just getting back into the sport. The weather was relatively warm with sunshine and rabbits were not sitting tight. We only got a glimpse at two rabbits with absolutely no opportunity at a shot. But, again, Brutus enjoyed his day in the field, and we enjoyed listening to him.

The more interesting part of the day was when we heard a pack of dogs barking, chasing, and headed right for us. I was watching Brutus closely knowing that he might want to join the chase. When he started to bolt, I yelled for an "emergency down, don't move" and he stopped dead in his tracks. Then, I realized I forgot to bring a leash. So, I decided to carry him about 100 yards, so we could get out of the way for the group that was coming our way.

On Sunday evening, I was replaying the event in my head because I was so happy that Brutus responded to my emergency down command at a critical moment that you can not plan. Rather than joining a pack of dogs that were probably 50 to 100 yards away, he stayed put because I told him to. Then, I got to thinking that after my emergency down command to Brutus, the pack of dogs quite barking. We hunted in the area for the next hour or two, but did see another hunter or hear the pack of dogs. It is only speculation at this point, but I think we crossed paths with a pack of coyotes. Then, it started to sink in that Brutus's respect for the commands may have saved his life while we were in the field on Saturday. Wow!!!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Although it is possible I highly doubt your encounter was with a pack of 'yotes. Coyotes are different from wolves in that they don't hunt in packs. They often run in pairs,however especially now (breeding). Also, coyotes "yip" more than bark. Anyways, sounds like you have a well trained and obidient beagle.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe term "pack" misrepresents the number. But I heard three, and yes they were probably "yips"; not high-pitched "barks" as I referred to them.


----------

